# Picture Thread Yosemite 2018



## tripple3 (May 21, 2018)

Thank You to all the fine Bike Folk that made it to Yosemite for an Awesome weekend.
@slick @cyclonecoaster.com @cyclingday @schwinnja @island schwinn @El Hefe Grande @Cory @mrg @Schwinn499 @Bike Mike @Vintage Paintworx @Velocipedist Co. @fordmike65 @lulu @kevin x @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi 
Pictures DO Not portray the actual real beauty there in Yosemite.
Here's mine; Post 'em up!
































That's just Friday afternoon.....


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## DonChristie (May 21, 2018)

Glad to see the Tiki bike made it to Yosemite again! Best ride bar none!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2018)

Great pics! I gotta do this one someday. Hope to see more pics of this one. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2018)

there's more.....


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2018)

How about some "Action" Shots.....


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Thats a Big Down-hill No Hander for @fordmike65  NICE!


----------



## TR6SC (May 21, 2018)

Hey Mark, I am so sorry I missed the ride on the Valley floor. As you can see, I was so busy on the face of El Cap, that I just couldn't make it!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 21, 2018)

I brought the Evinrude out for the weekend.. everyone had an opportunity to experience the “Full-Floating-Ride” of the Streamflow!
..Some needed instruction from @slick


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 21, 2018)

@fordmike65 @lulu @kevin x @cyclingday @slick @tripple3 @Corey
@random-passer-by @ hippie-mike


----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2018)

Another great ride in Yosemite Valley.
Here's a few shots from my perspective.
May 19th, 2018.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2018)

Goodtimes as always! This place never gets old. Thanks to everyone for putting such an epic ride together, especially @slick and @island schwinn. See you next year!


Day one






 

Night one


----------



## cyclingday (May 21, 2018)

A good time was had by all!
Steve, thanks, for bringing the Evinrude out.
It's always a kick, seeing the creative ways that everybody comes up with, to get a picture of their bike in the majesty that is Yosemite National Park.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2018)

More pics...

Night of the ride, hanging at Steve's campsite making s'mores.

 

 

 
Sunday morning ride. 

These tourists got a lil turned around and we found ourselves face to face on the bike path.


 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Love this place! See you again soon....


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (May 21, 2018)

Thank you to everyone for another memerable adventure.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2018)

Couple more shots along the way...

 

 










Anyone happen to catch this handsome devil's name? He was riding one of the coolest bikes there this weekend





Stopped at Simonian Farms on the way home. Looks like everyone else had the same idea as well. Turned in to a lot full of amazing bikes.




My girl caught the exact moment Jason's attention was pulled away from some Schwinn to a real bike hanging above...a Colson tandem


 


Found myself a pretty lil missus while there. Turns out she like old bikes too!


----------



## Jon Olson (May 21, 2018)

Did you see my parents? They were just a couple of minutes ahead of your group.


----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Here's a few shots from my perspective.



I dig your perspective and your _Style....


 

 

 

 _


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 21, 2018)

THANKS FOR SHARING!
OH, SO MANY BIKES!
AND SO MANY BEAUTIFUL SITES!
A BRAVE SOUL RIDING THE EVINRUDE!  IT WAS RECALLED 
IN IT'S ONE AND ONLY YEAR FOR A DEFECT IN THE FRONT FORK!


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Schwinn499 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (May 21, 2018)

Sunday morning....


----------



## slick (May 21, 2018)

It was another incredible year in Yosemite. Unfortunately it always seems like it's over in the blink of an eye. I want to thank everyone for coming out. A special thanks to @cyclonecoaster.com and @island schwinn for the help with the BBQ as always. I didn't take a ton of photos but I'll share what I have. It was great seeing all the usual gang as well as few new faces that joined us as well. So for now, the countdown begins for next year. Let the anticipation begin all over again. Lol


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 21, 2018)

slick said:


> It was another incredible year in Yosemite. Unfortunately it always seems like it's over in the blink of an eye. I want to thank everyone for coming out. A special thanks to @cyclonecoaster.com and @island schwinn for the help with the BBQ as always. I didn't take a ton of photos but I'll share what I have. It was great seeing all the usual gang as well as few new faces that joined us as well. So for now, the countdown begins for next year. Let the anticipation begin all over again. Lol




Was a blast! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 21, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> View attachment 811899 View attachment 811901 View attachment 811903 View attachment 811902 View attachment 811907 View attachment 811900 View attachment 811909 View attachment 811910 View attachment 811911
> 
> View attachment 811904
> 
> ...



Great pics. Glad you were able to make it bud


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2018)

Busted. Shoulda been with us in Yosemite
@slick
@JAF/CO


----------



## Bike Mike (May 21, 2018)

Everyone was so friendly AND encouraging for me to keep going. What a ride. Pizza & Suds stop was great. Missed out on the BBQ


----------



## GTs58 (May 21, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Was a blast!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This is a surprise. I thought you were in jail somewhere in Kansas.


----------



## Bike Mike (May 21, 2018)

Bike Mike said:


> Everyone was so friendly AND encouraging for me to keep going. What a ride. Pizza & Suds stop was great. Missed out on the BBQ
> 
> View attachment 812017
> 
> View attachment 812018





Bike Mike said:


> Everyone was so friendly AND encouraging for me to keep going. What a ride. Pizza & Suds stop was great. Missed out on the BBQ
> 
> View attachment 812017
> 
> View attachment 812018


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 22, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> This is a surprise. I thought you were in jail somewhere in Kansas.




Yeah that never gets old lol..... har har 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 22, 2018)




----------



## slick (May 22, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2018)

* 
*
_Another epic Yosemite ride for 2018 .., thanks to Slick & Island Schwinn - who along with myself make sure this ride happens & we have everything covered for the ride as well as the BBQ we do after the Saturday ride through this incredible National Park - a real National Treasure - & a experience like no other on our vintage bicycles with great weather around 70 degrees this year ... a little cooler as the day went on .. with a BBQ with Slick cooking up the Bratwurst this year & Island Schwinn bringing some a venison sausage to share with everyone .. always a good way to end a ride here at the park with our group ... here are some of my pics .. starting with my favorite portrait of the weekend - Spanky the dog in his chariot a top a original paint 1939 Western Flyer badged Shelby Airflo where I had to Macguyver a repop Deluxe Schwinn pedal block as a spacer for the basket support up top so the basket would clear the Shelby tank with some zip ties too so it would stay on there - look close & you'll notice it - It did the trick  ... see everyone again next year .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank _


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 22, 2018)

More Pics ...


----------



## oskisan (May 23, 2018)

Who are all the CABE members here? It would be nice to put a name with a face.


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2018)

oskisan said:


> Who are all the CABE members here? It would be nice to put a name with a face.



I'm pretty sure we're all in this thread. : https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cabers-riding-classics.117043/
here's @cyclingday on the same bike.....


----------



## tripple3 (May 24, 2018)

I want to see the photographs taken with cameras posted please.
When you can @El Hefe Grande @kevin x @Schwinn499 and Steve @Velocipedist Co. more please.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 25, 2018)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> View attachment 812110 View attachment 812112 View attachment 812113 View attachment 812115




I LIKE THOSE B 25 FENDER ORNAMENTS!
DOES ANYONE HAVE A SOURCE FOR THEM?


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (May 25, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I LIKE THOSE B 25 FENDER ORNAMENTS!
> DOES ANYONE HAVE A SOURCE FOR THEM?




Yup @Joe Buffardi


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 26, 2018)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> Yup @Joe Buffardi



THANKS!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 26, 2018)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 811519 View attachment 811439 View attachment 811420 View attachment 811421 View attachment 811422 View attachment 811423 View attachment 811424 View attachment 811425 View attachment 811426 @fordmike65 @lulu @kevin x @cyclingday @slick @tripple3 @Corey
> @random-passer-by @ hippie-mike




Just, wow!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Couple more shots along the way...View attachment 811524 View attachment 811525 View attachment 811527
> View attachment 811558
> View attachment 811594
> 
> ...



Simonian Produce used to have the biggest and best antique bicycle swap meet and show....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 26, 2018)




----------



## mrg (May 26, 2018)

Another great trip!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 27, 2018)

did you see my Mom and Dad while you were there? most likely they had left already since this was 60 years ago


----------



## El Hefe Grande (May 28, 2018)

My Father and I had a great time this year...

2 days of mountain weather with great friend's !

On the second day we were trailing the pack toward Mirror lake and decided to shorten our ride...

We thought we could meet the peloton closer to Curry Village....aaahhumm !!!  Half Dome Village, and it wasn't to be.

We missed all of the goodbyes but look forward to seeing everyone in San Francisco in a few months !

I didn't take many images this year and mainly focused on Video,

I have a new computer with more horse power, and I installed a new video program so I hope to have something real soon,

Take Care Cali Cartel !​


----------

